# nickle wire longevity



## kev mac (13/6/15)

It'd be a big help knowing how long one can expect nickel coils to last approximately. Built with 28g at.08 ohms (dual) vaped moderate to heavy at 25j. 406f.Can anyone give the aprox. performance life? This is my first go at the whole temp. control thing so I've nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Yiannaki (14/6/15)

kev mac said:


> It'd be a big help knowing how long one can expect nickel coils to last approximately. Built with 28g at.08 ohms (dual) vaped moderate to heavy at 25j. 406f.Can anyone give the aprox. performance life? This is my first go at the whole temp. control thing so I've nothing to compare it to.



Not sure what you mean by "how long they last"? Are you referring to how long one can vape on it before a lead snaps or just when the average person is changing them out?

I find that nickel tends to gunk up very quickly. After about 15 - 20ml I find that the coil has gunked up quite a lot. At this point, I pull out the cotton, crank the temp up to the max and fire the coil. The coil doesn't glow but does get hot.

I then run it under hot water and leave it to soak for a while. Using a sponge I give it a very light scrub to trywash the gunk off. 

I rewick and start using it again for another 15 ml or so. After that I pull it out and throw in a fresh coil. 

I have tried dry burning the nickel coils outside of temp control mode and the wire starts to look a bit degraded after doing this. So I avoid using this method.

The above is obviously not a universal theory for all nickel coils as different juices have a different effect. Some juices force me to do it less and other juices require you to do it over a longer period.

I have noticed that the twisted nickel coils don't gunk up as fast and because they are more sturdy, can be cleaned more effectively with a bit more scrubbing. 

So to answer your question. The approximate life for an average nickel coil would be around 30ml or so but of course this can vary depending on individual preferences.

Kanthal builds can last month's on end, and generally die because of a lead snapping off. Nickel coils (at least in my experience die from being too gunked up and forcing the vaper to rebuild)

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## kev mac (15/6/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Not sure what you mean by "how long they last"? Are you referring to how long one can vape on it before a lead snaps or just when the average person is changing them out?
> 
> I find that nickel tends to gunk up very quickly. After about 15 - 20ml I find that the coil has gunked up quite a lot. At this point, I pull out the cotton, crank the temp up to the max and fire the coil. The coil doesn't glow but does get hot.
> 
> ...


Thanks you've answered all l needed to know.


----------

